

Built a Company with $200 - allanjenn
http://www.inc.com/magazine/201502/leigh-buchanan/bert-jacobs-life-is-good-bootstrapping.html?cid=sf01001

======
ckluis
I’ve seen these guys give a talk at a conference. Powerful stuff including
MVP.

When they started - they originally sketched out a bunch of characters and
taped them to a wall and threw a pizza party and asked friends to leave notes
on all their designs. The stick figure with a smile got all types of notes
including stuff like, “I’d shag that guy.” (exact phrase forgotten) They are
really compelling guys.

~~~
allanjenn
The fact that you can start a start-up with little or no money is a reality,
and these guys are proof of it.

